# blood on gills and scales



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone know what the heck this is?
A few of them have died...it came out of no where!

I changed the water and added under the salt recommended b/c I ran out.
I searched google and found nothing...
I may be getting another P this week and he was going to go in this tank....Now I dont know what to do b/c I cant put it in this tank not knowing what the hell this is??

Any help is greatly appreciated.

I did buy 6 comets and put them in there in hopes to use them as feeders....I know...no good...I always say that myself but anyway...my corys, and a few other species of tetras arent effected..at least not that I see.
Oh my peacock eel doesnt seem effected either.

Help please...want to put this P in the tank by mid week.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well goin to bed...hopefully some drunk ass gets an idea over the night and I find some sort of insight here tomorrow morning/afternoon.
Thanks for any help gents!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Pics would help. Are you sure it's blood and not an overall redness or laceration?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Anyone know what the heck this is?
> A few of them have died...it came out of no where!
> 
> I changed the water and added under the salt recommended b/c I ran out.
> ...


sounds like you have a water issue. to be more exact i think it is ammonia poisoning. this can happen when you add too many new fish at one time which can you filters cannot handle the extra load, or your bacterial colonies died off for some reason. some symptoms of ammonia poising are fish gasping heavily,or are at the surface gasping for air, purple or red gills which appear to be bleeding. laying at the bottom of the tank with fins clamped,loss of appetite,and or red streaking on fins and body of the fish. if poisoning goes on for to long or goes untreated you fish will have tissue damage which is the red ste=reakes or red gills(looks like they are bleeding). after this they start to have internal damage to the brain,organs,and central nervous system. basicaaly the wil hemorrage internally and die. what i would do is lower the ph in the tank below 7.0. do a water change 25-50%,use aged or treat your water. i never have aged water just to store it,so just treat your water with prime or some other water treatment,and then you could add amquel if you wanted ,but i would just keep up on the water changes my self . i am not a fan of alot of chemicals for water treatment. i just use prime whice also helps with ammonia. good luck and keep us updated .


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

It seems the blood is just below the scales and gills.
I know..pics but they are already tossed in the garbage.
Actually I have one in the fridge in water to take pics. 
I'll try to post sometime today.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

notaverage said:


> It seems the blood is just below the scales and gills.
> I know..pics but they are already tossed in the garbage.
> Actually I have one in the fridge in water to take pics.
> I'll try to post sometime today.


did you cheack ammonia levels??. they are showing all signs of ammonia poisoning. i really don't think pics will help. you will wind up with a bunch of replies like"yeah they look sick,or wow i never saw that before" . water parameters are going to help,and you know the hard core guys are going to want water parameters. i did not see them posted in your 1st post


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I havent checked...I really have beenkinda letting this tank go. 
I havent been changing the water as much b/c Its a 29 gallon.

I think I know what it is. I took the smaller HOBs off and gave them to a friend and threw an AC500 on there with very little bio filtration.

I probably had a large drop in that.

I will pick up some Matrix today and change the water every 3-4 days.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bought more matrix for bio and ammo block or something to that effect.
I changed the water again 3 days after the last and will test it tuesday.
I added salt as per recommended dosage and we will see.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

hope it all works out


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Me too...I wanted to put another P in there and those Tetras would be treats.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

might be a water issue. wats ur params?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

N0o I have no idea. I havent been home in almost 10 days.

I'm still with my family after my brother passed.
My wife was going to feed them and turn the lights on for me.

I changed teh water 2x's 2 weeks ago and added more bio material to teh filters that are running.

I will know in the next 2 days as I have to go home to get my dog.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PYRO ZOOTS said:


> sorry to hear about your brother.


Thanks...I started a thread about it.
Click here

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/style_im...link-button.png


----------

